# Help needed w/ designing Ella's Lead collars!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I couldn't resist but purchase an Ella's Lead collar for Brookie during one of their quick sales the other day. Now I have the bug and have been going crazy designing collars for all of the dogs! I'm a little stuck on a couple of them. First, Guinness' collar. I know that I want a double leather collar for her. Here are some examples of other customers' creations Ella's Lead - Double leather collar photo gallery I also know that I want a western looking collar, and it will have some sheriff star conchos, because one of her nicknames is "Deputy Doofy". I LOVE the look of the light blue stripe on brown, as pictured at the end of the second row, but I'm also really loving the different combos of pumpkin leather and black or burgundy leather. There's a picture of Guinness in my sig...what do you guys think? 

Second, I'm SO TORN on Romeo's collar. Romeo is also pictured in my sig. He's got a blue eye (well, a half blue eye) so I'd like a collar to compliment that. I know I want one of two choices. First, something pretty much identical to this one, done in either seafoam aqua or turquoise leather: Ella's Lead's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook

The other option is this light blue and red one: Ella's Lead - Ferdinand The PIT Bull

The first one is much more sophisticated, the second is more fun... I can't pick  HALP!

A couple more pics for reference:

Guinn:

















Romie:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the pumpkin and dark leather for Guinness... there is one with heart conchos that would look beautiful on her.  And for Romeo, I like the first one, or a double leather with a dark brown back and light blue accents.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am no help, but can't wait to see whatever it is you get! I would probably buy collars from there, if ordering/ designing wasn't such a frustrating process to me.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, I'm useless, I like both the blue and the orange one for Guinn. I are my favourite colours so I always have problems deciding between the two.
I think I tend to lean towards the blue one for Romeo too, that would be a real pretty colour on him.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I am no help, but can't wait to see whatever it is you get! I would probably buy collars from there, if ordering/ designing wasn't such a frustrating process to me.


I will definitely be posting pics! I think the most frustrating part for me is that I'm not rich and can't buy every design I like! There are just so many awesome choices. I do really enjoy the process and even become a little obsessed until I have my mind 100% made up. 

Thanks, everyone, for the input! I'm also leaning toward the blue one with brass hardware for Rome. Now the next choice... Which leather color? The lighter is seafoam aqua, the darker is turquoise. 









I also did quick mock ups of each color combo on Guinness, haha. So tough to decided!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Im LOVING the darker one for Romeo...and Im LOVING the blue one for Guinness!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I agree with you!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I love the darker blue for Romeo... I'm still voting for the orange for Guinness though!  She'll look beautiful in either!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Julie said:


> I love the darker blue for Romeo... I'm still voting for the orange for Guinness though!  She'll look beautiful in either!


Gahhh it's so tough to pick! They're such completely different looks! I may go with the pumpkin on dark simply for the fact that I know she'll get it filthy...I don't know yet. At least I have the basic design in mind. 

Well, I may as well share the rest of my design ideas with you guys!
For Frankie, I will be ordering a collar using this color leather, this color lining, these conchos and probably a few turquoise spots among a design of silver spots, but the spot pattern will be different and it'll be a single leather collar instead of the two layers









I think it'll really compliment her blue eyes and brindle coat!











For Maggie, she's a spunky, crazy little dog, so she needs a collar that suits her! I'm thinking about either going all out with metallic leather and lots of bling, for example, something along the lines of this purple number:









OR, something a little more serious and sassy...I REALLY love these colors together (the one with the green lining) How gorgeous is that?! The collar itself would be much more narrow and so the design would have to be much more simple, but I think the combination of the black leather, bold green lining and big purple gems looks AMAZING with the mixture of brass and silver spots/hardware:









The one that I already ordered for Brookie is this design, "The Meiko", only the base color is pink and the top strip is black:









Also, instead of the pink rhinestones, I got it with these stones:









What do ya think?!


----------

